# Allmountainbiken in Kassel



## -jo- (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich suche auf diesem Wege noch Leute, die im Habichtswald etwas extensiver zu fahren. Unter Allmountain verstehe ich alles hochzufahren was geht (vgl. den Anstieg zum Elfbuchen - wenns denn sein muss), aber andererseits auch ausreichend schnell alles runterzuschroten.

Bis jetzt bin ich leider meist nur auf die nominell etwas ältere Speed-Touren-Fraktion gestoßen. Zum Forstautobahn und leichte Trails fahren fehlt mir aber mittlerweile echt die Motivation.

Schön finde ich Sachen wie Förstersteig (oder -stieg?), Trails unterhalb vom Herkules/Hohes Gras etc...

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch meldet wenn Euer Fahrstil ähnlich ausgeprägt ist.
jo


----------



## Prinzchen (19. Mai 2009)

Wir fahren nurnoch direkte Route Hessenschanze zum Erlenloch, Kaffeetrinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wir fahren nurnoch direkte Route Hessenschanze zum Erlenloch, Kaffeetrinken...



jo, oder mitm Bus hoch zum Herkules und dann die Teerstraße zum Erlenloch runterrollen, da kann man dann schon im Bus Bier trinken


----------



## -jo- (19. Mai 2009)

kollegen, ich weiß euren humor zu schätzen. 
kaffeetrinken am herkules wäre auch ne möglichkeit. danach würde ich aber gerne mal mit euch die asch runterfahren. die möglicherweise auftretende zeitdifferenz zwischen uns könnte euch zum nachdenken über die begriffe allmountain und xc bringen.

ich hab ja auch respekt vor euch und stelle eure fahrtechnik und kondition nicht in frage. wie wärs mit gegenseitigkeit statt mit lächerlich machen?


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2009)

naja, ich an deiner stelle würde mich nicht so in kisten packen lassen sondern mit uns am donnerstag mal die fulletrails und den Frau-Holle-Pfad abrocken, da lernst du mal die wirklich interessanten trails im osten von kassel kennen, kondition für eine knackige tour mit vielen (für mittelgebirgsverhältnisse technischen) trails hoch und runter sollte man aber schon mitbringen, treffpunkt ist am donnerstag (21.5.09) um 10Uhr am wolpertinger.

wie wärs denn mit miteinander statt gegenseitigkeit ?!


----------



## tombrider (19. Mai 2009)

Mi um 18:00 nach Göttingen kommen und in meiner Gruppe mitfahren...


----------



## El Butre (20. Mai 2009)

-jo- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche auf diesem Wege noch Leute, die im Habichtswald etwas extensiver zu fahren. Unter Allmountain verstehe ich alles hochzufahren was geht (vgl. den Anstieg zum Elfbuchen - wenns denn sein muss), aber andererseits auch ausreichend schnell alles runterzuschroten.
> 
> Bis jetzt bin ich leider meist nur auf die nominell etwas ältere Speed-Touren-Fraktion gestoßen. Zum Forstautobahn und leichte Trails fahren fehlt mir aber mittlerweile echt die Motivation.
> ...


 Irgendwann befürchte ich das wegen Typen wie Dir der Habichtswald für Biker gesperrt wird.Wie wärs wen Du Deinen "ausgeprägten Fahrstil "im Bikepark austoben würdest!!


----------



## kiwikid (22. Mai 2009)

Ich frag alle was überhaupt All-Mountain biken ist?

Alles hoch und dann alles mit schwung runnner.... Oder?

Dieses ganze schubladen gepacke ist überflüssig. Lasst uns doch alle einfach MTB fahren.

KAFFEE gehört aber klar dazu... doppelt esspreso bitte!


----------



## -jo- (22. Mai 2009)

@kiwikid 
stimmt, allmountain hätte ich weglassen können und so erklären können:

da mein bike ca. 15kg wiegt und keine gestreckte sitzposition aufweist, ist es für mich auf dauer eher anstrengend mit hardtailfahrern zu touren.
im downhill hab ich dann dafür gewisse vorteile. 

so isses mit diesem anglizismus...


----------



## kiwikid (22. Mai 2009)

-jo- schrieb:


> @kiwikid
> stimmt, allmountain hätte ich weglassen können und so erklären können:
> 
> da mein bike ca. 15kg wiegt und keine gestreckte sitzposition aufweist, ist es für mich auf dauer eher anstrengend mit hardtailfahrern zu touren.
> ...



so just bike!!!

Gruss Kiwi


----------



## onkel_c (25. Mai 2009)

@jo,
glaube nicht, dass du auf solch eine frage eine wirklich zu verwertende antwort bekommst. im übrigen steckt im wort freeride, dass was das biken ausmacht, es braucht in der tat keine unterteilung mehr. dass mag die industrie zwar nicht, sollte uns aber egal sein.

ich weiß wohl was du meinst, aber meine zeit ist leider zu arg begrenzt, als dass ich mich anbieten würde. und die xc fraktion versteht leider nicht so ganz, was du meinst ...

frau holle ist zwar ganz nett, aber nicht mit einem 15kg fully. dann lieber die saunase ... aber du willst ja im hbw radeln, was ich verstehe.

by the way: der zuständige förster ist den bikern eher positiv aufgeschlossen, was die gespräche hinsichtlich der damaligen bergabpiste zeigten. es ist eine mär, dass biker im hbw nicht gern gesehen, oder gar für eventuelle sperrungen zuständig sein könnten. wie so oft kann ich hier natürlich auch die wenigen 'knallköppe' ins feld führen, aber die mehrheit der biker verhält sich doch recht ordentlich, was der forst auch so sieht (war auch inhalt des damaligen gespräches)

und diejenigen, die bergab gerne etwas schneller fahren verzichten schon freiwillig auf fußgängerkontakt, denn die braucht man nun wirklich nicht. dementsprechend sind auch die strecken und zeitpunkte wann man fährt.

wann immer ICH im hbw fahre treffe ich so gut wie niemanden.
du solltest mal die augen offen halten, dann wirst du vllt. leute sehen, die deiner vorstellung recht nahe kommen könnten. 

und eines darfst du in einem forum schon gar nicht erwarten: toleranz.

friedliche gedanken,
carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Biker, aber viele fahren allein. Das will ich ändern. Für  das und vieles mehr soll kassel-riders.ucoz.de der Ort sein um sich zu  vernetzen. 

Außerdem wird es den ersten gemeinsamen Bikerabend (Film schauen und  kennenlernen)  geben. Samstag 12.2. um 19h in der Hugo-Preuß Str. 2 (Fröbelseminar).  Siehe Google Maps. Bis dahin ist nicht mehr viel Zeit, deshalb gib das  bitte an alle Biker weiter, die du kennst. 

Ciao Simon


----------

